# Am I crazy? Advice on gtx 560ti needed



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

So I got a Msi Geforce GTX560ti 1gb twin frozr card on Craigslist for 75 bucks, in original packaging, that was only used as a physx card. As I run a q6600 at 3.4GHz and 8GB ram, I didn't think I'd see that much of a bottleneck. 

In Batman Arkham Asylum I see an increase in performance and higher quality textures. 
In Arkham City the performance is smoother until some action happens, then it chops for a second or two and then resumes. Also see crisper textures. 
In Alice Madness Returns, I see a huge improvement in both textures and performance. 

Oh btw I've tested both batman games at only 1920x1080, as they can be played with the 360 controller, and Alice tested at 1650x1050

I have noticed my onboard LAN card glitches, so I'm planning on buying a standalone pci card. Maybe due to the overclock ? Windows does seem to run a little smoother at stock speeds, yet scores lower on the windows experience index, which I know means nothing. 

Upgraded from a 9800GTX+ 512MB, so figured a 560ti for 75 bucks wasn't a bad deal. Should I see how much more juice I can squeeze out of the q6600 and p35 (asus p5k) or should I start hustlin pool to build a sandy bridge?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You bought a better GPU and are getting better performance as expected.
If you're system performs as it should, and does what you need. you're good.
If not, upgrade or build new.
If you want to build new: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Arkham city is quite a demanding game I get the odd stutter in it and I run it at ultra with all dx11 settings enabled. It is more demanding than the first one. Can't comment on Alice but you will always find games which will run well and some games which dont.

Often is down to the graphics card drivers not being upto scratch for that game as with the new tombe raider game apparently nvidia have fixed it now but users with cards like mine (gtx670 and 680) were getting really bad lag and jumpey framerates this was down to the current drivers not being optimised for the game.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> I run a q6600 at 3.4GHz. Should I see how much more juice I can squeeze out of the q6600?


I'm not sure how much more you will get out of it. Norm seems to be around 3.0 to 3.2 stable for the Q6600. I've heard of higher clocks but high efficiency cooling becomes critical.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah gcavan is correct 3.2 is the usually top OC for the Q6600 I have seen them at 3.9 but that requires specialist cooling such as liquid nitrogen and even then once the nitrogen has disspated your left with a chip that might be dead when it gets to room temperature.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

In prime95, currently, at 3.4ghz, max after a few hours is around 65c. Max safe temp is around 70, correct? ( idles around 45c). 

Would an overclock on the video card help, or is this the dreaded processor bottleneck ?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I doubt the proc is bottlenecking your graphics. Easy way to confirm: check the processor usage with Task Manager running in the background.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You shouldn't be bottlenecking with that cpu and gpu even at stock. I would prefer below 60 degrees c with a quad core my last core 2 duo was clocked at 4GHz and I never went above 58 and that was at full load in prime during the winter with all the heating on in the house.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Have you checked for a software update to Arkham City? There were some stuttering issues with DX11 in the game's early release.

Also, the game's graphical ceiling is very high. You should not see perfectly smooth performance at max/near max settings with your configuration. Which is fine, because the difference in any game between a high-ultra mix and everything completely maxed is never very significant. Try to keep any AA settings at 4x - anything over is barely observable.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

Haven't... Good idea. Does steam keep it all updated? 

Something crossed my mind. I have a second pcie slot, would the 9800gtx+ make a good physX processor, or would it hang up the 560ti?

And something off topic kind of, doesn't warrant a new thread. In these batman games, you know when you defeat the final enemy, how the camera slows down to slow mo? It's maddening... How do you turn that off?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I think its part of the game especially when the big reveal happens at the end of arkham city.


----------

